# GC2300 glow plug



## johnybgc2310 (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a gc2300 a year ago and I am wondering how the glow plugs work it has always started fine but it was cold this morning and I need to get it figured out, should I be turning the key to the left? Should the light go out after a certain amount of time?


----------



## lobsterman (Oct 12, 2012)

On my GC2400 I have to turn the key to the right all the way just to before it engages , 5 to 15 seconds depending how cold it is . Mine also likes about 3/4 fuel and then pull back when it starts .


----------

